# Cost of Raw feeding...



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm hoping to get Duke on a raw diet after hubby and I move, and I'm also going to try to get my mom to switch Bella to raw. So for those of you feeding raw:

*about how much are you spending on food?
*how big is your dog? since bigger dogs need more food...
*tips and tricks for lowering cost?

Thanks!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

lets see 300lbs ground up beef mix $175
chicken backs/necks/qtrs, 6 cases, 240lbs 102

so 275 versus over $400 for kibble I was paying. Above doesn't include veggie mix which I do every other day, but I can buy that at the produce stand, grocery store. 

Hardy 85-90lbs, Oxana 60lbs, Duchess 55lbs, Diesel 55lbs, Grace 55lbs, Jade 60lbs, Jaxson and Jenna are puppies. Keep in mind the above amount in beef mix and chicken took care of the big dogs plus a litter of 9 for a month. I suspect the weights above will last me 5-6 wks now.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I find that feeding raw is fairly cheap. Last night we went to walmart and spent 35$ on 10# of rice and 40# of chicken. We went to our local grocery store and got apples for 49cents per LB, spinach for 1.39 per bundle, and 99cent per LB for tomatoes. 

ETA: we also feed them hamburger and we usually pay 10$ per 5#
Chicken hearts/gizzards are around 1.10 per LB, we also give them elk but that was free. We paid 10$ for 300 gel caps of fish oil, And yogurt we usually pay around 2$ for 32 oz. This is just a few examples of somethings we feed them and the prices.


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

Funny that you mentioned this. I plan on switching to raw soon so I took a list to a near by store that a local rawfeeder from this board suggested to me and here is what I came back with.

He suggested that this should last me about 16 days. my pup is 10 months and 60 lbs.

10 pounds of chicken leg quarters .99/lb
3 pounds of duck necks .79/lb
2 pounds of turkey wings 1.19/lb
5 pounds of pork neck bones .99/lb

That's 20 pounds of RMB. 

so you'll need about 15-16 pounds of MM to go with it. Perhaps, 
5 pounds of ground beef 1.99/lb
5 pounds of chicken gizzards 1.09/lb
5 pounds of pork butt 2.19/lb

Then pick up 3 pounds of liver. .99/lb

*49.17*

I didn't price shop and I'm sure I can get some of this a bit cheaper. especially the ground beef. But this is what the prices were today.


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

I also am in the process of setting up a relationship with some local hunters to get their freezer burnt venison from last year's hunt. I actually just ran into a guy who said he has some ducks but I'd have to pluck the feathers. lol. I don't know if I want to get that involved but if the price is right, I suppose it'll be cool


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Some folk let their dogs do the plucking


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I use to hunt Geese and Ducks, never plucked a feather. Just skin them it is much cleaner and faster.


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AltoSome folk let their dogs do the plucking


lol, really, that would be great!



> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerI use to hunt Geese and Ducks, never plucked a feather. Just skin them it is much cleaner and faster.


I've never skinned an animal before. Do I just take a steak knife and go to work on it?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: NerrejI also am in the process of setting up a relationship with some local hunters to get their freezer burnt venison from last year's hunt. I actually just ran into a guy who said he has some ducks but I'd have to pluck the feathers. lol. I don't know if I want to get that involved but if the price is right, I suppose it'll be cool


Since the skin is quite fatty on ducks you could just "skin" them and remove the feathers that way as well. 

Back to the OP: I spend roughly $175 to $225 a month for 6 and 1/4 dogs (6 adults and one piggy puppy). My dogs range from 50-85 pounds (not counting the pup). I would cost me $350-400 for kibble. 

I get a LOT of free food in the winter from hunters.


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

wow, amaruq, even on the big side ($225) thats only ~$37.50 per dog. I need to try harder to find better deals.


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

That's another cool thing about starting this for me, my mom's new neighbor is an avid hunter. Personally, it breaks my heart for all the bambis and mama ducklings and such. But after living next-door for 3 weeks he has already offered us some of the meet he has hunted.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: NerrejI also am in the process of setting up a relationship with some local hunters to get their freezer burnt venison from last year's hunt. I actually just ran into a guy who said he has some ducks but I'd have to pluck the feathers. lol. I don't know if I want to get that involved but if the price is right, I suppose it'll be cool
> ...


That reminds me, when is that duck coming in you were talking about? I'd like to get some from ya


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Here’s the details for each of my dogs

Tazer, Cocker Spaniel, 25 lbs – 5 oz RMB + 5 oz MM
Winnie, Corgi mix, 25 lbs – 4 oz RMB + 4 oz MM
Kanyna, Chinese Crested, 10 lbs – 4 oz RMB + 4 oz MM
Sasha, GSD/Aussie mix, 50 lbs – 7 oz RMB + 7 oz MM
Mauser, GSD, 40 lbs (and growing) – 10 oz RMB + 10 oz MM


Here’s what I recently purchased:

180 lbs Pork Heart – 124.20
50 lbs Beef Heart – 37.50 

Average MM cost = $.70 / lb

60 lbs Turkey Necks – 41.40
120 Chicken Backs – 38.40
80 lbs Chicken Leg Quarters – 47.20

Average Cost of RMBs = $.49 / lb

Cost to feed each dog per day:

Tazer = $.37
Winnie = $.30
Kaynya = $.30
Sasha = $.52
Mauser = $.74

That’s a total of $2.23 per day to feed the 5 dogs.

Mauser will probably increase a bit over the next couple months and then plateau.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Forgot to add - the amount I just ordered will last us about 3 months.


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

oh I wish I lived by you Lauri!


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

I have been considering raw and reading this thread makes me want to consider it even more.


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

Me too Weber1b! I've been interesting, but I figured it'd be pretty expensive. Reading this makes me feel more and more like I need to switch.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am averaging around $.60/#. I haven't fed kibble in so long I have no way to compare. 

Nike almost 9 year old spayed female 67#
Alexis almost 6 year old spayed female 78#
Vala 4.5 year old female 69-70#

Vala is an easy keeper even when in competition shape. Most days she eats the equivalent of one large leg quarter split into two meals.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Keep in mind – I received 490 pounds of food in one day. That’s how I can get those prices – ordering in bulk.

I have 2 full sized chest freezers (one 7 cu ft and one 13 cu ft) dedicated to the dogs.

If I was to purchase this stuff directly from the grocery store it would be at LEAST triple what I’m paying now.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangHere’s the details for each of my dogs
> 
> 
> Cost to feed each dog per day:
> ...



I am sooooo jealous of the deals that Lauri gets (but as she points out, she orders in bulk big time)
Even so, I am averaging about $1 a dog per day. I have 3 adult GSDs about 75 # each. I buy at the discount supermarket since I have not had the time to check out the local butchers etc. Once I get a freezer chest I will be able to stock up on better deals. But, even with all that said, Raw is still less expensive than a high quality kibble. And I am converted to RAW for life now!


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Weber1bI have been considering raw and reading this thread makes me want to consider it even more.





> Originally Posted By: mmarieMe too Weber1b! I've been interesting, but I figured it'd be pretty expensive. Reading this makes me feel more and more like I need to switch.


I just went and got my first raw items. I'm going to let sasha finish off the kibble and next week, the switch shall go into effect. I'm switching over cold turkey.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I feed two: Kacie is 85-Onyx is 95#, they could both lose 5# of winter padding. Cost about $2 a day each including the supplements. There is no tax on this if purchased from a grocery store. Pre-made raw, or raw website purchases charge tax? I also give TOTW salmon a few times a week and a 30# bag is about $45. It lasts at least 2 months. We also have a chest freezer, upright freezer, and a full size fridge in the garage that is dedicated to raw and beer(DH gets mad sometimes that I am infringing on his shelves) I am trying to find a co-op in my area with no luck, I think I may have to start one!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

I buy anything that is less than $1/lb (the same price as the kibble she eats for breakfast.)

Jerzey is 84 lbs and eats about 19 oz of food per day (she only eats raw for dinner.) Although, I may have adjust that amount since she weighs more than I thought, but I'm going to see how she looks after a few weeks with 19 oz of food... if she's looking to thin I'll up the amount a bit.

Check out this website. You can download an excel sheet that will allow you to figure out how much you will need to feed your dog every day. I use the prey model, which does not add in any vegetables as a daily part of the diet.

I buy all of my food from the grocery store, so I probably pay much more than people that are able to order in bulk. However, I just scan the sales papers of all the local grocery stores online each week and go to buy whatever they have that is less than $1/lb. I'll also look at the meat that is about to expire and buy from that pile as well. What would help a lot is if you bought an extra freezer so, even if you have to buy from the grocery store, you can buy as much as possible in one sitting in case you don't have much luck the next week with sales.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Also remember - there are added cost factors involved.

Like not having to have your dogs teeth cleaned.

Less time you spend picking up dog poop (less produced).

Potential of less vet visits because your dog is healthier.


----------



## canucme278 (Apr 18, 2002)

My biggest suggestion is to look and see what trucks are delivering to cafe's ect in your area. I have a supplier that is wonderful and as long as our order is 500lbs they will deliver it right to my door. So I started a raw group in my area to get the amount of pounds needed to order...well needless to say it took off and we order sometimes 4000lbs at a rip. Its all in bulk so there is some packaging into smaller sizes but here is a rough idea of what it costs me per item..
chicken backs .30/lb
chicken quarters .59/lb
chicken necks .45/lb
turkey wings $.78/lb
Turkey Hearts .52/lb
turkey drumsticks .74/lb
chicken gizzards & hearts .93/lb
chicken liver .75/lb
pork neck bones .68/lb
pig tails .85/lb
hocks(lots of meat) .82/lb
pork hearts .99/lb
Rabbit $3.24/lb 
we get our beef from a different supplier and its all .70/lb for heart, liver, ground beef, and green tripe and comes nicely packages in 5lb tubes.
The place where we get chicken, pork, turkey is a human food supplier so we can get stuff for us too which is a HUGE savings for example we get boneless skinless chicken breasts for $1.68/lb and they are AWESOME
We are also getting duck right from the duckie farm...its .50lb for duck carcass with neck attached.


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: canucme278So I started a raw group in my area to get the amount of pounds needed to order...well needless to say it took off and we order sometimes 4000lbs at a rip.


I read that someone gets stuff from people off of freecycle, so I signed up for that and put a post. No responses yet for meat, BUT I did hear from a very helpful woman who lives near me. She let me know of a co-op in our area that orders together and we emailed back and forth a few times and I got some good pointers









It sounds like the power of banding together to buy in bulk is the way to go if you are unable to do so on your own


----------

